# Her first egg is punctured. Should I leave it in with her or take it out



## tweety20 (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't know how but some way the egg was punctured while I was moving it on to a cloth. What should I do?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if it is fresh you MIGHT be able to save it


you need paper towels and clear nail polish.

clean the egg, then cut a patch from the paper towels, just enough to cover the crack or dent. then cover the dent with the paper towel patch and seal it with the nailpolish. just enough to stick the paper towel on. you might need to do 2 layers. let it dry. no guarantees but you may be able to save the egg


----------



## tweety20 (Oct 16, 2011)

The egg is unfertile. I just wanted to know if it would make her hate me if I took the egg away. She hasn't sat on it since last night anyway but I heard that they don't really start sitting on them until they have three eggs.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then if it isnt fertile you may remove it as it poses a bacteria risk, but she may lay another to replace it. do you have fake eggs?


----------



## tweety20 (Oct 16, 2011)

No fake eggs or marbles


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok, well then she may replace the egg, or she may not, i would leave it as you wont have the fake eggs ordered in time, one egg isnt going to be too bad if she does replace it. just remove it, the bacteria risk is high than other risks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> but I heard that they don't really start sitting on them until they have three eggs.


This isn't always the case, some may start sitting right after the first egg and others will start sitting after they've laid the whole clutch. Just depends on the hen. As Dally said, I would remove the broken egg and be prepared for another.


----------

